# Maltese fell, rolled around uncontrollably, walking funny



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

My brother dropped our poor Maltese a distance of about 3 feet. He looked fine at first and had that normal sad look when he falls a long distance. Then after a little bit he started doing some weird stuff with his back leg, as if he forgot how to walk. It looked like his leg was broken. At this point he was shaking and breathing. I set him on my bed and then he began to roll around uncontrollably. I couldn't stop him and I became scared. He fell on the ground, let out a few loud barks and then proceeded to roll under my bed. He's calmed down now, he's hiding under my bed. He is not responding to his name or coming when I offer treats, just looking around.

I am really scared right now. He has fallen before but I think something bad has happened this time. If anyone knows anything about this please help. Right now he is just sitting under my bed. He does not even look at me when I call his name. Very odd behavior.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

Update: managed to get him to crawl out. He had/has blood coming out of his butt and the hair under his mouth is bloody. Not a ton of blood but still a bit bothersome.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He needs to see a vet right away,ASAP, he needs medical attention - it sound like he may have a neurological or physical problem with his spine.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed. Please rush to the vet


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

If your vet is still open and they have x-ray capabilities--take to your vet now. If not, ER vet. He was just dropped a considerable distance twice--this definitely isn't a "wait and see" situation.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

My mom is not willing to bring him to a vet. She is not willing to spend large amounts of money to fix whatever he may have.

He's laying down now and we are trying to clean the blood off of him. I don't know what to do, because my mom is about to leave for work and I can't pay for his medical care myself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I wouldn't bother asking questions here, I'd rush him to the vet!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ritzycat said:


> My mom is not willing to bring him to a vet. She is not willing to spend large amounts of money to fix whatever he may have.
> 
> He's laying down now and we are trying to clean the blood off of him. I don't know what to do, because my mom is about to leave for work and I can't pay for his medical care myself.



He could die. Does your mom realize that?


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, she does realize that. She does not care about him.

I quote "If it happens, it happens"


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ritzycat said:


> Yes, she does realize that. She does not care about him.
> 
> I quote "If it happens, it happens"



How old are you? Is there any other adult on the house who could help?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, where do you live? Maybe someone here could help.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

I am 17. I could potential drive him to the vet but I do not have the $$ to help him. My mom would not be willing to pay to fix him. My dad lives an hour away and he is unemployed, living off of my grandfather's income. I am in St. Louis MO.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Please pick up the phone and at least call a vet and try to get someone to help you take care of this poor puppy. It sounds like the poor baby is suffering.

Perhaps a kind vet can find you assistance as this dog needs medical attention quickly.

Can you Yelp or Google the vets in your area to see if you can find someone?
Do you have a neighbor perhaps that can help you?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahhh...if you can drive, then please take your poor baby to a vet and try and explain your situation.

Can't delay medical attention for what sounds like a very bad injury.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness he needs to be seen by a vet now. He might be seriously injured. This little dog is in pain and suffering. Please get him some help now. Ask a neighbour to drive you. Not trying to be mean but your Mom sounds like a very cruel heartless person to just let this little dog suffer.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Ahhh...if you can drive, then please take your poor baby to a vet and try and explain your situation.
> 
> Can't delay medical attention for what sounds like a very bad injury.



Agreed. Please do it and tell them you don't have money.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

As a last resort, take the poor injured pup to your SPCA; sign him over to them. They will either help him if possible or put him out of his misery. He is SUFFERING!

They may contact a Maltese Rescue in their area or nearby. 

YOU MUST DO SOMETHING, YOU CAN'T LET HIM SUFFER; THAT IS CRUELTY.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Get him to the vet)))) most vets will immediately help him, if you can't pay they might give you the option to sign him over to them
You just can't let him stay this way, if you care about him at all get him to the vets


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It bugs me to read this "he had that normal sad look when he falls a long distance". There is nothing normal for such small dog to be falling at any distance. Your dog is bleeding, he can't walk and he's in pain. I beg you to find a vet, explain you can't pay. You can go to SPCA, please do something. After that, please rethink if your family is willing to take care of him as he deserves, leaving a dog to die "if happens it happens" it's cruelty.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Beatriz, my thoughts exactly. I was afraid to post as my head was blowing up reading this. PLEASE take this pup to a vet ASAP!!!



Dominic said:


> It bugs me to read this "he had that normal sad look when he falls a long distance". There is nothing normal for such small dog to be falling at any distance. Your dog is bleeding, he can't walk and he's in pain. I beg you to find a vet, explain you can't pay. You can go to SPCA, please do something. After that, please rethink if your family is willing to take care of him as he deserves, leaving a dog to die "if happens it happens" it's cruelty.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

My heart is breaking for this little baby - and this poor young girl. I hope he gets some help.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am praying real hard that this poor little Malt and the 17 year old will be able to a Vet ASAP!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I would take him to a vet😞


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I looked back at all the posts from this poster since joining. It's a 17 yr. old boy and 1st posted back in 2011. Seems there has been issues with raising this poor little dog from the beginning.

I hope this poor little dog gets help. Breaks your heart. :smcry:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> As a last resort, take the poor injured pup to your SPCA; sign him over to them. They will either help him if possible or put him out of his misery. He is SUFFERING!
> 
> They may contact a Maltese Rescue in their area or nearby.
> 
> YOU MUST DO SOMETHING, YOU CAN'T LET HIM SUFFER; THAT IS CRUELTY.


 This is excellent advice. Please, please do the right thing for your poor baby who is suffering


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my god, I have tears reading this. Please try to find someone near you to help. This poor baby is not a toy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Trisha said:


> I looked back at all the posts from this poster since joining. It's a 17 yr. old boy and 1st posted back in 2011. Seems there has been issues with raising this poor little dog from the beginning.
> 
> I hope this poor little dog gets help. Breaks your heart. :smcry:


I also went back and looked at the posts. The poster joined in Nov of 2012 and had only had the dog for a few weeks. Your right, there has been an issue with the dog in all of the posts. 

I don't mean to sound cynical but I am beginning to wonder:blink:


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

> I don't mean to sound cynical but I am beginning to wonder:blink:


If you are trying to insinuate something here, I am very offended since I have done everything I can to raise this dog.

I come here for help because I am not well-versed in dog training, medical conditions, remedies, solutions, etc. For some reason every time it ends up in someone calling me irresponsible, incapable, selfish, etc. Yes, because me using the internet to find resources on how to train my dog is irresponsible and makes my family a horrible, cruel group of people. I have done all I can do to help my dog but unfortunately I am not home all of the time; My mother cares nothing of the dog and my brother is not consistent in how he trains him (taking him outside on proper intervals, occasional walks, etc.) Perhaps I should visit a more professional resource for information on dog training and health, because many members on this website feel the need to constantly let me down. I am not claiming to be perfect and that the dog is creating the issues. I have not said that once, yet I am still accused of that several times over my posts. I come here to find help on how to train Sammy. Clearly I have looked in the wrong place.

And for some bizarre reason on almost every one of my threads I have been called a girl. No idea why that is. 

Now, shall we address the purpose of this thread? I was not able to visit the vet, I was told that they cannot commit any more help than what I was told on the phone if I was not able to pay. I was told it was a seizure. If I recall correctly he displayed typical pre-ictal and post-ictal symptoms. Right now he is resting up on the couch and we are taking care of him. He is very calm right now. If possible I will see if there is anyone else I can consult in the next few days. Tomorrow morning, I will have to leave to go to school. I will not be able to take my dog to school so he will have to stay home. My mother comes home in the morning and she will be able to check on him for me. That is the best I can do. If I could create a magic veterinarian to consult his problem I would do so in a heartbeat. Unfortunately I do not have the resources to seek immediate care for the dog. The Humane Society near me is closed.

For the few that have actually provided meaningful advice and did not resort to ad hominems against me, I thank you for your help. Unfortunately your kindness is few and far between on this community.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG! Please someone tell me that this poor dog got some medical attention!!! The reason you did not get any "meaningful advice" is because your dog needs a vet and you are not one! I'm sorry if that advice stings, but if you truly don't have the resources to care for your dog, you should consider relinquishing it to rescue.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You have to understand that from other people's perspectives, it is hard to sit back and read these distressing posts about your dog. We all care very much about him, and about you being stuck in a situation where you're not able to properly care for him (i.e., get him to the vet when he needs urgent medical treatment). It must be very difficult for you. I'm sorry the vet wasn't able to take on your dog pro bono. That makes me very sad. I would hope my vet would do that for someone in your situation. 

I think the reason people have called you a girl is an innocent mistake--most people on the forum are women, although we do have some awesome guys on here too. Please don't take offense to that.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Please call any rescue organization and see if they can help. I am afraid your little one will not survive if he doesn't get medical attention. NO one one here is trying to be mean they just care for dogs and want to make sure your baby gets help. It is cruel if this one is suffering. Please keep trying to find help.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, and since you are searching for meaningful advice here are the things that could possibly be wrong with your dog. He could be bleeding internally. He could have a collapsed lung. He could have a spinal injury. The list is long and all are related to the trauma he suffered. I appreciate that you are in the middle of a bad situation, but as that dogs owner you need to take the bull by the horns and not allow your dog to suffer. Get in a car and drive your dog to an emergency clinic. Beg your way in the door. And if in the end, the "fix" will be too expensive then at least euthanize the dog and stop the suffering. The choice of "if it happens, it happens" is NOT acceptable.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry we are not trying to hurt your feelings but obviously your mom can not afford your dog and he needs medical care. It is best to surrender that dog. You need to bring him to a no kill shelter or a vet that is willing to take him over. Please talk to another family member and see if they will take him someplace for help. I know it will be hard for you but he might eventually die if he is not taken care of properly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When you take on the responsibility of a dog, you need to realize they count on you to care for them. I'm so sorry your mom has such a hard heart, she doesn't want to be a part of all this, wow, she certainly isn't considering what you are going through, so you need to be the responsible one, My heart is breaking for that sweet little fluff, he might not make it to tomorrow, please please find someone to help you, your dog only brought you joy and love it's time for you show your love back by getting him help. If he makes it through tomorrow it will be only by the grace of God. You can be as mad as you like with us, instead of replying to our posts you should be in the car or on the phone finding someone to help you and your dog. One day you will understand that we are only trying to help you and give you the advice you were seeking when you made this thread.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I am going out on a real limb here. I am not sure I believe any of this. It seems too unreal to be true. This is my intuition speaking.

I have a feeling someone is playing on the emotions of the SM members and perhaps getting a real kick out of it. If I am wrong I truly apologize, if I am right, shame on you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lynda said:


> Ok, I am going out on a real limb here. I am not sure I believe any of this. It seems too unreal to be true. This is my intuition speaking.
> 
> I have a feeling someone is playing on the emotions of the SM members and perhaps getting a real kick out of it. If I am wrong I truly apologize, if I am right, shame on you.


I was just thinking the same thing Lynda. Hope it's true. I would rather this be a troll then the situation we are reading about.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> When you take on the responsibility of a dog, you need to realize they count on you to care for them. I'm so sorry your mom has such a hard heart, she doesn't want to be a part of all this, wow, she certainly isn't considering what you are going through, so you need to be the responsible one, My heart is breaking for that sweet little fluff, he might not make it to tomorrow, please please find someone to help you, your dog only brought you joy and love it's time for you show your love back by getting him help. If he makes it through tomorrow it will be only by the grace of God. You can be as mad as you like with us, instead of replying to our posts you should be in the car or on the phone finding someone to help you and your dog. One day you will understand that we are only trying to help you and give you the advice you were seeking when you made this thread.


I have heeded all of the advice, Matilda's mommy. I have said in my previous post I cannot do anything. I cannot call the magic pet police to come and save me. I honestly think there would be a different reason for him making it to tomorrow other than through God's will. If there was someone who would be willing to save this dog I would not hesitate whatsoever to accept his or her help. I am not purposely watching my dog's life supposedly drain away.



> Ok, I am going out on a real limb here. I am not sure I believe any of this. It seems too unreal to be true. This is my intuition speaking.
> 
> I have a feeling someone is playing on the emotions of the SM members and perhaps getting a real kick out of it. If I am wrong I truly apologize, if I am right, shame on you.


Oh boy, you sure did contribute some helpful information. Thank you for posting. 



> I was just thinking the same thing Lynda. Hope it's true. I would rather this be a troll then the situation we are reading about.


Need I post pictures of my dog to "prove" myself? This community is jumping from one baseless assumption to another baseless assumption. The amount of time I have spent with this dog is endless. I have spent huge amounts of time researching and trying to figure out how I can potty train him, discipline him, take care of him, etc. Yet, several members on these boards have the audacity to call me a Troll. That's ridiculous. I have not accused anyone of anything ridiculous on my time here, however given the general vibe of the community that may change.

For those knowledgeable willing to contribute to the scenario - Sammy seems to be in a much better shape but I can't know of what's going on inside. We took him out and he peed just fine. It seems that his right back leg is sore. He is able to yawn and stretch, so his spine is not having any issues I think. He's wagging his tail and showing emotion and responding to his name. Despite his back leg hurting he seems to have no problem standing on his back legs when he jumps at me. However he still is a bit shaky, which may be a sign of an underlying issue. I do not speak any of this with a sense of authority, and a professional will have to consult him when such services become available, to verify his condition.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

This place is open 24 hours
Just go there and have them treat the dog and then after all is done ~~ then decide if you can have them find a way to fund the medical bill and/or possibly finding a rescue to help give the baby long term medical care that it needs
South Metro Area
(314) 822-7600
9937 Big Bend Road
Crestwood, Missouri 63122
Greater St. Louis Animal Emergency Clinic With 4 Convenient Locations

Greater St. Louis Animal Emergency Clinic With 4 Convenient Locations

And this place has 5 locations and if you follow the link there is hopefully one of them that is close to you

Veterinary hospital serving dog and cat owners in and around St. Louis, Missouri

If after the dog has been treated and you can't pay ~~ I implore you to consider a place that can offer long term medical care for your baby

Best of luck to you and your fur baby.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Why wouldn't you sign him over to the SPCA or a rescue if you can not provide the care he needs? If this is your dog and if he dies it will be your fault and it will stay with you. Fact is you CAN do something about it.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> This place is open 24 hours
> Just go there and have them treat the dog and then after all is done ~~ then decide if you can have them find a way to fund the medical bill and/or possibly finding a rescue to help give the baby long term medical care that it needs
> South Metro Area
> (314) 822-7600
> ...


thank you - although i guess he's not _my_ fur baby anymore.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ritzycat, please try to understand that there have been people who have come on the forum telling stories that make we who love dogs cry and fret. There are truly people who do this for amusement.
I have read your posts before commenting. I see you as a person who is trying to do the best he can. I see you as a person who has an intelligence and compassion that is not understood by your family and community. I see you as a young man with the potential to grow to a wonderful man.

When I was your age, I was stupid. I didn't know how to take care of myself or anybody else. Of course, you are dependent on your mother at this time. Someday, you will be strong and self-sufficient. 

There is a good possibility that your puppy was just a little bit hurt and very scared. Yes, we would like you to see a vet, but I know that when you don't have money, there is no help, it would be nice if there were. It would be nice if a person who took an oath to care for animals was willing to do so without a fee. But, that is not the reality. Some of us still believe there is hope without money, but I know otherwise. Whether it is a sick dog or a sick person, if you can't pay you can suffer, there is no help...not quickly, at any rate.

I hope your dog has just had some bruises and will recover...it is possible.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't want to offend you, you seem like a very nice guy, I feel for you, but I feel even more for your dog. I'd hate for you to live with the what if's for the rest of your life. I'm pretty upset with your mom, she should never left you to fend for yourself, you needed her to step up and take control, instead she left it in your hands knowing very well you had no financial source to work with. 
I do wish you would have had someone to help you through all this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you and your pup are having a hard time. It is possible he is going to be OK but it is also possible he has suffered a serious neurological injury that will get worse over time. 

If you truly can't afford medical care for the dog, please go online and search for "Rescues" in your local area. Surrender the dog, and the rescue will have it evaluated medically to see exactly what is wrong. If it can be saved, it will be. If it has been too seriously injured, they will have it euthanized and will be holding him with loving arms until the very end. It's truly the most loving thing you can do for your pup right now.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

checking to see how your little one is doing this morning. Please don't misunderstand everyone here. No one is trying to be mean, we are all just concerned about your dog. We can see how worried you are and it's obvious you love your dog but I am very upset and disappointed in your mother. Even if she doesn't care about the dog, she loves you and if this dog is hurt or dies she should understand how heartbroken you would be. Helping the dog is helping you, her son. Also, have you ever considered Pet Insurance. The cost is very low, $20 - $30 per month and it's so worth it. Then if an emergency comes up you don't have to worry about how to pay for it. Earlier this year my Pipper had to have a very unexpected surgery and because of the insurance I was able to afford the very best possible care for him without cost being a factor. Talk to your Mom about insurance. You also mentioned how he has had many falls. Please don't let him be put in the situation where he can fall. Dogs don't understand the dangers of high places and falling. It's up to us as responsible pet owners to do our best to keep them safe and out of these situations.
I understand you are angry at us right now but please keep us updated on how your dog is doing. We all care so much.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

lynda said:


> Ok, I am going out on a real limb here. I am not sure I believe any of this. It seems too unreal to be true. This is my intuition speaking.
> 
> *I have a feeling someone is playing on the emotions of the SM members and perhaps getting a real kick out of it. If I am wrong I truly apologize, if I am right, shame on you.*




*That's what I was thinking...He/or she doesn't seem to be looking for any help...just replying to the posts. On one hand I hope it is gag, because that means the dog isn't suffering, but on the other hand, its a sick joke if it is a joke...
*


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

He said he goes to school, so I'm sure he's not going to answer for now. 

In one of the latest post he says the dog is doing ok for now, but anytime there is blood as he described, there is an underlying injury somewhere (internal injuries, perhaps).

He's gotten more than enough advice & many suggestions on what he should do. Seems there is an excuse for every suggestion or help offered to him.

There is a major disconnect with getting this dog medical care or showing compassion.
That troubles me deeply. 

We've given him the help & suggestions, it's up to him to act and do the right thing for this precious little dog. I hope & pray he does. That's all we can do at this point.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Being 17 and responsible for another's life and well-being can be overwhelming. Your dog is a living being with emotions and it is hurt. Look at it this way, if your brother had fallen and was bleeding and could not walk, wouldn't you see that he got emergency care at a hospital or clinic. Why would it be any less for your little one? 

In terms of payment. Many vets will work out a program with you. Some may even let you work off the bill by doing yard work, cleaning kennels, etc. You need to decide how important your dog is to you. If you truly care for your dog, you will find a way to take care of him/her. Many on this forum have been incredible sacrifices for their little one. If you really care for him and truly believe you can not find a way to support him, then the loving thing to do is to surrender him to an organization that will take care of him. If you do not truly care for him, they the adult and humane thing to do is to surrender him to an organization thenyou don't, then for the sake of your little one, you need to find someone who can. I am sorry that your mother is not supportive, but this is not about you or her or me or anyone else, this is about an injured animal that needs your help.

It terms of the gender issue. over 99% of the people on this forum are women and you have no name in your profile or signature, so the natural assumption is that you are female.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ritzycat, seems to me at this critical time, you are more worried about us getting your gender wrong, & the difficulties training this dog, & the critical comments out of concern for the injuries to this dog, no fault of his own, then you are about the obvious critical condition of this poor dog.

Sometimes, when 'stuff happens' such as this, it's hard to think constructively, that is understandable. You've received valid helping suggestions from this group of loving dog owners. They are concerned about the suffering this dog is in. You are taking offense to their suggestions instead of DOING something to help Sammie. Your concern should be centered on the dog!

It is time to stop being selfish and relinquish this dog to people who can help him. Being a pet owner requires the ability to be financially able to get medical treatment when needed. If you can't do that, then you should not own the pet.....PERIOD.

I don't buy that there are no vets who will help a suffering dog - that's not realistic. You are not helping Sammie by letting him remain in an uncertain condition. Anytime there is bleeding from the mouth or the anus, there is something seriously wrong, probably internal injuries. Ignoring it will not get better. This isn't the first pet to require medical attention where finances aren't available; so there are facilities that handle cases like this. GET THIS DOG MEDICAL CARE. Yes, you might have to give him up, but are you concerned about HIM or YOURSELF? 

Please, be an adult and do the right thing for Sammie.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I really hope you changed your mind and got Sammie to the vets.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am truly at a loss as to what to say right now after reading all of those posts. All's I can say that I will keep saying a Prayer for that poor little Malt and that by the Grace of God he has received some sort of medical attention by now. And to echo some of the other's responses, I too wondered about this issue as well????


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I was wondering if he wanted donated money for his dog.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

> I was wondering if he wanted donated money for his dog.


I don't really think I asked for $$ anywhere in this thread. Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your input. Very helpful.

In other news, Sammy is doing fine. I brought him to a vet who could inspect him without charging me anything. If he had a major issue that could not be paid for I was ready to give him up. It seems it was just bruises. He couldn't explain exactly why he had the seizure originally, but after I explained what happened (he fell off my bed and his seizure had him roll under the bed), he likely got his blood / bruises from flailing around under there for a while. When I had first got home, he was looking much better. He acted very normal and was walking fine. He is still a little shaky though, probably because his back leg hurts and is all bruised up. Nothing seems to be broken though.

Regardless I have been starting to save a lot of of my money from my part time job for college. If something does happen with the dog later on I'll have an emergency fund for him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so glad you got him to a vet and he's ok. Have you thought of looking into pet insurance. It does not cost much, usually $20 - $30 per month and is well worth it if an emergency comes up.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

No I have not looked into pet insurance before. Is there a particular company you recommend?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ritzycat said:


> No I have not looked into pet insurance before. Is there a particular company you recommend?


I use Trupanion but I'm in Canada. There are many different ones people in the U.S. use. You could start a new thread and ask other people's recommendations. As I said, it is well worth it. Pipper had an unexpected surgery early this year that after all was done came to over $3,000 and my insurance paid 90% of the cost.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ritzycat, this is fantastic news. I'm so glad he's OK. I had a hard time sleeping last nite, kept thinking about little Sammie.

I'm so pleased to read that you are saving money and will be in a position to have emergency funds for him in the future. Hopefully, they won't be needed for such occasion, but you will be ready.

Maltese are really fragile and delicate, unlike most breeds; it would be good to have your siblings understand they need to be extra careful with him.

There is a good deal of information right here on this forum in the care of the Maltese breed; hope you will enjoy learning more about their care.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Really great news - so happy he is ok!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so glad you were able to get a vet to see Sammy and that he is okay. It must have been very scary.

We have been happy with Pet Plan insurance. We pay about $25 per month. We have it for emergencies or accidents. You can adjust the deductible amount and co-pay amount to keep the premiums low. We went with a $200 deductible and 80% copay for a lower premium. You do have to pay the vet upfront and they reimbuse you. We have been happy with what they have paid and how fast. 
There are several companies people here like. If you do a search for insurance here you will find some good info. Good to shop around.
Pet Plan is gopetplan.com


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear Sammy is okay!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a real Sigh of Relief when I read the latest post about Sammy. And just wanted to say how very happy I was to see that he is ok. Thank you for taking him to the Vet Ritzycat!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ritzycat said:


> No I have not looked into pet insurance before. Is there a particular company you recommend?



I'm happy to hear about your dog. You seem to be responsible and care about your dog. 

Take a look at this thread about insurance. We have one dog on VPI and two on Healthy Paws. There is a link on the first post that should give you a 10% off lifetime discount. It does worth to get insurance and if you read the above thread you'll see all the benefits. HP even pays ahead of time for pre schedule surgeries. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194218


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm proud of you, it must be so hard not having your mom's support over your Sammie, I wish this would have never happened but it did, keep a close eye on him. We are here for you even if you think we have picked on you, we love our fluffs and just the thought of having one hurt breaks our hearts. Give little Sammie loves from me, I'll be praying for him


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad you had a lucky outcome for you dog! Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ritzycat said:


> I don't really think I asked for $$ anywhere in this thread. Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your input. Very helpful.
> 
> In other news, Sammy is doing fine. I brought him to a vet who could inspect him without charging me anything. If he had a major issue that could not be paid for I was ready to give him up. It seems it was just bruises. He couldn't explain exactly why he had the seizure originally, but after I explained what happened (he fell off my bed and his seizure had him roll under the bed), he likely got his blood / bruises from flailing around under there for a while. When I had first got home, he was looking much better. He acted very normal and was walking fine. He is still a little shaky though, probably because his back leg hurts and is all bruised up. Nothing seems to be broken though.
> 
> Regardless I have been starting to save a lot of of my money from my part time job for college. If something does happen with the dog later on I'll have an emergency fund for him.


I am happy for you and Sammy. You are so young ... and, yet by the steps you are taking ... by taking Sammy to the vet, planning to save money for future medical expenses, etc., and listening with an open mind to suggestions here that are only meant to help you and Sammy ... show that you are handling things in a mature manner.:thumbsup:

It should be the other way around in regard to Sammy's care ... but, I see you as being a good role model for your mother. And, a great role model for your brother, too.

Please keep in touch with your other family here on SM. As you can see ... many care very much about you and Sammy.:tender:

Please post pictures of Sammy. And, it would be nice to know your name, too. It's nice to address friends by their names. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Proud of you doing the right thing for Sammy!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So relieved to hear that everything is ok and that you were able to help your pup!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was afraid to open this post up again but so glad I did. Glad he is doing better.


----------

